# Zenith Wire Wheels



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

I want some of these beacuse of the lock down knockoff caps
anyone no where I can get them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2004)

jestersixfour real name is Tim


he is a layitlow member, and a good guy to do business with.


----------



## ridenlow84 (May 4, 2003)

i know shorty's hydraulics here in houston, tx carries them


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

I JUST WANT THEM LOCK DOWN ADAPTERS HOW MUCH ARE THEY


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

yea i'd like to know too how much for jus locking adapters...


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

what size Zeniths do you want?

13"and 14" come in these. 72 spoke straight lace or cross lace
96 spoke straight lace 
120 spoke straight lace


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Dec 24 2004, 05:52 PM
> *what size Zeniths do you want?
> 
> 13"and 14" come in these. 72 spoke straight lace or cross lace
> ...



14 inch 120 straight whats the price.....ohhh wee.. :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

how much for a set of 14'' 96 or 72 straight lace? is it possible to jus order the lockin adapter and k/o cap? if so how much?


----------



## cubnlynx (Sep 12, 2003)

yeah is that poissible to get just the adapters and locking knock offs


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 25 2004, 02:22 AM
> *14 inch 120 straight whats the price.....ohhh wee.. :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2541384[/snapback]​*



that price he shot me was insane i can build a ride for that money they tight though


----------



## LowSider (May 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 26 2004, 07:15 PM
> *that price he shot me was insane i can build a ride for that money they tight though
> [snapback]2544491[/snapback]​*



Well what *IS* the price, I wanna know aswell!!!!


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

72 spoke straight lace or cross lace----$ 1100.00 

96 spoke straight lace----$1200.00

120 spoke straight lace-----$1400.00


complete sets 


Locking knock off with adapters $450.00 a set


Prices are high but all American made. With stainless steel


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

damn that is high but probly worth it, well does anybody have detailed pics of theses kind of locking setups and how they work? maybe peeps can make their own


----------



## KINGLOWNESS (Nov 13, 2002)

Thats not High thats resonable I Have Genuine Dayton 14x7 100 spoke and paid $1300.00 for them


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

CALL ZENITH DIRECT...BE CAREFUL CAUSE LOTS OF PLACES WILL SELL YOU SOME CHEAP ASS WHEEL AND TRY TO PASS IT AS ZENITHS..ONE OF MY HOMIES ONLY ROLLS THOSE ON HIS LOW LOWS AND THERE FUCKEN NICE..$3000 A SET IS TO DAME STEEP FOR ME..I'LL TRY TO GET A PICTURE OF THEM DIAMOND CUT SPOKES AND SHIT.HERE ARE 3 NUMBERS I PULLED

.408) 379-3136 
898 S McGlincy Ln # A, Campbell, CA 95008





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zenith Wire Wheel Co. (408) 559-0950 
898 S McGlincy Ln, Campbell, CA 95008




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zenith Wire Wheel Co. (408) 379-3137 
500 Salmar Ave, Campbell, CA 95008


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=83036]

BELIVE THERE 72 CROSS LACED


----------



## clownin72 (Aug 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Dec 27 2004, 11:26 AM
> *72 spoke straight lace or cross lace----$ 1100.00
> 
> 96 spoke straight lace----$1200.00
> ...


them 72 spokes the old style or the new style with the locking/allen screw caps? how much for color combos on them??


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

MRIMPALA2000510 Posted Jan 2 2005, 05:43 PM 
CALL ZENITH DIRECT...BE CAREFUL CAUSE LOTS OF PLACES WILL SELL YOU SOME CHEAP ASS WHEEL AND TRY TO PASS IT AS ZENITHS..ONE OF MY HOMIES ONLY ROLLS THOSE ON HIS LOW LOWS AND THERE FUCKEN NICE..$3000 A SET IS TO DAME STEEP FOR ME..I'LL TRY TO GET A PICTURE OF THEM DIAMOND CUT SPOKES AND SHIT.HERE ARE 3 NUMBERS I PULLED

.408) 379-3136 
898 S McGlincy Ln # A, Campbell, CA 95008





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zenith Wire Wheel Co. (408) 559-0950 
898 S McGlincy Ln, Campbell, CA 95008




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zenith Wire Wheel Co. (408) 379-3137 
500 Salmar Ave, Campbell, CA 95008



Old man Jim doesn't even own Zenith anymore he sold the company about six years ago. Half the wheels he sells are China wheels with the Zeinth emblems on them and the other half he pays the people that own Zenith now to make them for him. If you call him ask if they are going to be stainless steel or steel spokes and nips. He will give you two different prices. The real Zeniths only come with stainless steel nipples and spokes. Dayton doen't even do stainless steel nipples anymore.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

got pictures of them in a 14 inch? i'm probaly gonna get a digh dollar wheel for my show car i'm building after tax return time


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

jestersixfour thats what i though but was not sure..i remember my homie was saying something about be carful when you buy from them..they'll give you zenith prices but china wheels..you can clearly see the diffrence..the zeniths he has just look like they where built better,,the shape of the spokes is diffrent also


----------



## Pympsta2g2 (Jan 7, 2003)

sinister has does locking adapters also i called them just for the adapters 120,and the two ways are 120 aslo thats 240 plus shipping to where ever your at


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jan 2 2005, 05:43 PM
> *CALL ZENITH DIRECT...BE CAREFUL CAUSE LOTS OF PLACES WILL SELL YOU SOME CHEAP ASS WHEEL AND TRY TO PASS IT AS ZENITHS..ONE OF MY HOMIES ONLY ROLLS THOSE ON HIS LOW LOWS AND THERE FUCKEN NICE..$3000 A SET IS TO DAME STEEP FOR ME..I'LL TRY TO GET A PICTURE OF THEM DIAMOND CUT SPOKES AND SHIT.HERE ARE 3 NUMBERS I PULLED
> 
> .408) 379-3136
> ...



That's right....go thru Old Man Craig so you dont end up with some cheap ass china (American ASSEMBELED) wheels   Xavier runs the service side, Craig does sales.....


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Jan 4 2005, 11:47 AM
> *jestersixfour thats what i though but was not sure..i remember my homie was saying something about be carful when you buy from them..they'll give you zenith prices but china wheels..you can clearly see the diffrence..the zeniths he has just look like they where built better,,the shape of the spokes is diffrent also
> [snapback]2570042[/snapback]​*



Example of my 72 cross laced ZENITHS  Your definitely gonna pay more than 1200-1500.....especially on series 2:


[attachmentid=84235]


----------



## prettyprinceshar (Jan 5, 2005)

That is a good price. You can't even get them rims around here without paying alot of money.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I won't charge anybody that much for them!! 

But hell if you want to give me the money I'll sell the 72 spoke cross lace with all stainless steel spokes and nipples with the the locking adapters $1500.00.

But anyone else that wants the same rims but just not pay the high price I will sell them for $1100.00 complete.

And yes Jim Criag was the owner of Zenith and still does make some he does use china wheels and sells them as Zeniths! Zenith only makes 72,96, and 120 spoke wheels. If anyone on here as bought from Jim count your spokes they are probaly china made 100 spokes.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Jan 5 2005, 02:20 PM
> *I won't charge anybody that much for them!!
> 
> But hell if you want to give me the money I'll sell the 72 spoke cross lace with all stainless steel spokes and nipples with the the locking adapters $1500.00.
> ...



is there a straight laced china ?wheel


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 5 2005, 03:48 PM
> *is there a straight laced china ?wheel
> [snapback]2574275[/snapback]​*



all china wheels are straight laced.



I think you meant to say cross-laced, dont know if there is a chine one yet, but heard there might be.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

theres a big diffrence from the real zenith spokes and the china wheels


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

My little collection of Zenith stuff. Wheels have stainless spokes and nipples. I got them from Tim (jestersixfour) if anyone wants (or needs) Zeniths hit him up.

I got the wheels from him and the 3 wing knock offs with the blue emblems.

I also bought 3 sets of 5.20's with skinny whites (I flew to CA and bought them from him lol), and 2 sets of blank hubs (for shows to cover adapters while wheels are off).


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

Now here is a rare find. Something you dont see very often, never mounted before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

I heard Sinister offers a cross lace wheel. They are put together here but are imported parts.


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Jan 5 2005, 12:20 PM
> *I won't charge anybody that much for them!!
> 
> But hell if you want to give me the money I'll sell the 72 spoke cross lace with all stainless steel spokes and nipples with the the locking adapters $1500.00.
> ...


Not for my old skool second series


----------



## SWATT Vehicle Outfitters (Jul 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Jan 5 2005, 09:27 PM
> *I heard Sinister offers a cross lace wheel. They are put together here but are imported parts.
> [snapback]2576075[/snapback]​*



Sinister's wheels are 100% manufactured, chromed and assembled here in the US.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWATT Vehicle Outfitters_@Jan 11 2005, 12:01 PM
> *Sinister's wheels are 100% manufactured, chromed and assembled here in the US.
> [snapback]2593213[/snapback]​*



So do you have the cross lace available?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Jan 5 2005, 01:20 PM
> *I won't charge anybody that much for them!!
> 
> But hell if you want to give me the money I'll sell the 72 spoke cross lace with all stainless steel spokes and nipples with the the locking adapters $1500.00.
> ...


THATS RIGTH........HE GETS HIS PARTS FROM CHINA...........FACT SO FOR ALL THOSE WHO OVER PAYED BELIVEIN HE USED AMERICAN PARTS.....LETS SAY YOU BEEN RAPPED.......


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 5 2005, 07:40 PM
> *:cheesy:
> [snapback]2575594[/snapback]​*


THATS WHAT I DID FROM 97-00 WORKIN FOR ZENITH, LASER ECH......NICE PHOTOTS THOSE 3 BARS I WOULD SELL FOR 400-500 A SET JUST THE KOFFS....ALOT OF THE IMPALAS CC MENBERS GOT THEM FORM ME , CHEAP....I HAD A BASKET OVER 300PC AND SOMEONE JUNK THEM FOR THE BRASS


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY (Nov 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 11 2005, 11:31 AM
> *THATS RIGTH........HE GETS HIS PARTS FROM CHINA...........FACT  SO FOR ALL THOSE WHO OVER PAYED BELIVEIN HE USED AMERICAN PARTS.....LETS SAY YOU BEEN RAPPED.......
> [snapback]2593511[/snapback]​*


DOES DAYTON STILL USE AMERICAN PARTS?


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 11 2005, 02:35 PM
> *THATS WHAT I DID FROM 97-00  WORKIN FOR ZENITH, LASER ECH......NICE PHOTOTS THOSE 3 BARS I WOULD SELL FOR 400-500 A SET JUST THE KOFFS....ALOT OF THE IMPALAS CC MENBERS GOT THEM FORM ME , CHEAP....I HAD A BASKET OVER 300PC  AND SOMEONE JUNK THEM FOR THE BRASS
> [snapback]2593527[/snapback]​*



I love them, I doubt I will ever even beat them on with a hammer, I will probably just use them at shows. 

I paid like $450 for them, but I offered that price, I wanted them, I didnt want to try and bargain with the guy, I made a good offer, luckily he took it.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

So if dude sold the company how does he get away with sellin the wheels as zeniths still???


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

Dayton uses american parts but suggested retail on all chroms d's is up to 2400.00 i hear


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

Quality always comes with a price tag.....and those price are pretty good. uffin:


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

Sinister makes crossed laced all american made,with locking adapters.clean ass wheels and good people to do business with ...


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 13 2005, 10:49 PM
> *So if dude sold the company how does he get away with sellin the wheels as zeniths still???
> [snapback]2603689[/snapback]​*



Because of the deal he made when he sold the company. He is only allowed to sell 2000 wheels a year with the Zenith name.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by jestersixfour_@Jan 15 2005, 11:06 PM
> *Because of the deal he made when he sold the company. He is only allowed to sell 2000 wheels a year with the Zenith name.
> [snapback]2609129[/snapback]​*


gay


----------



## low_master (Sep 20, 2003)

is that right?


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Jan 14 2005, 07:44 PM
> *Sinister makes crossed laced all american made,with locking adapters.clean ass wheels and good people to do business with ...
> [snapback]2606081[/snapback]​*



price?


----------



## King Of Rimz (Apr 20, 2003)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIG-SCOTTY_@Jan 11 2005, 01:01 PM
> *DOES DAYTON STILL USE AMERICAN PARTS?
> [snapback]2593630[/snapback]​*


75 % AMERICAN


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CLOWNINWAYZ_@Jan 14 2005, 07:44 PM
> *Sinister makes crossed laced all american made,with locking adapters.clean ass wheels and good people to do business with ...
> [snapback]2606081[/snapback]​*



yea how much for a set?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 14 2005, 04:18 AM
> *Dayton uses american parts but suggested retail on all chroms d's is up to 2400.00 i hear
> [snapback]2604006[/snapback]​*


:0 damn man, my gold ones were cheaper than that, but that was 6 years ago.  2400 for chrome daytons:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 18 2005, 08:59 AM
> *75 % AMERICAN
> [snapback]2616705[/snapback]​*



what comes from outside usa?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 18 2005, 10:47 PM
> *what comes from outside usa?
> [snapback]2619696[/snapback]​*


the boxies.........


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Jan 18 2005, 10:09 PM
> *the boxies.........
> [snapback]2619743[/snapback]​*



So the boxes are made in china? Like the boxes that the wheels ship in? That has nothing to do with the quality of the wheels.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Impala_@Jan 19 2005, 05:32 AM
> *So the boxes are made in china? Like the boxes that the wheels ship in? That has nothing to do with the quality of the wheels.
> [snapback]2620084[/snapback]​*



what kind of box are my daytons going to ship in??????????????


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

I prefer chinese boxes


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 19 2005, 08:43 PM
> *I prefer chinese boxes
> [snapback]2622665[/snapback]​*



i like them little chinese boxes with chicken fried rice in them. now thats good shit.


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Notorious67_@Jan 20 2005, 08:37 AM
> *i like them little chinese boxes with chicken fried rice in them.  now thats good shit.
> [snapback]2624361[/snapback]​*


I heard they are using american boxes


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by T BONE_@Jan 21 2005, 02:46 AM
> *I heard they are using american boxes
> [snapback]2627845[/snapback]​*



fortune cookies are made in the US also.


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

I called the number for zenith and the guy said 1,400 for a complete set of 13x7 72 spokes. Hey jestersixfour im looking for a complete set , i read your price of 1,100 am i right? You still got em? If not ill be in Northern Cali in july ill just go to cambel and pick some up.


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

Still have them when do you want them?


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

ahhh Zeniths.....




someday


----------



## mcfadonna (Feb 4, 2005)

Sorry it took so long to respond , im a truck driver. but when im at home i need to roll my 64 . Ill be back in a couple of weeks say about the middle of march and ill hit you up if you still got them . I need to have them forsure by may 5th .


----------



## jestersixfour (Jan 13, 2004)

Cross lace :0


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

HEY KEITH, PLEASE TELL ME YOU ARE WORKING ON GETTING CROSS-LACE MCLEANS!!!!


----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

yeah, fa sho, cus it seem like he been dodgin the topic for a while now


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mclover2_@Feb 24 2005, 08:24 AM
> *yeah, fa sho, cus it seem like he been dodgin the topic for a while now
> [snapback]2769856[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Man everytime somebody mentions crosslace he dissappears, and leaves us with a cliffhanger! :roflmao: :roflmao: "will homeboyz reveal plans for a cheaper crosslace rim than d's or zeniths, or does he have something more diabolical in store for us? Tune in next year for the exciting conclusion of: THE WIRE WHEEL WARRIOR!!!!!" :biggrin:


----------



## mclover2 (Jun 28, 2003)

go 'head bro! i wasnt tryin to say nuttin but damn, just tell someone you cant get em right now at least or somethin. he the one that came out sayin he can get em tho, and now he cant?


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Jan 5 2005, 08:38 PM
> *My little collection of Zenith stuff. Wheels have stainless spokes and nipples. I got them from Tim (jestersixfour) if anyone wants (or needs) Zeniths hit him up.
> 
> I got the wheels from him and the 3 wing knock offs with the blue emblems.
> ...


do you any more pics of your zeniths


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Jan 5 2005, 07:42 PM~2575609
> *:biggrin:
> *


I have a set of thoese but that are chrome but i was wondering if you are still able to get the centers for them the chevy bowtie style as i found out the recessed area is a bit bigger then any other spinner


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

sorry i forgot to add that they are the stright three bar style


----------

